
The PayPal Mafia Puts $525K In CapLinked - acconrad
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/22/the-paypal-mafia-puts-525k-in-caplinked-a-linkedin-meets-salesforce-for-private-investing/
======
chrisaycock
The recently introduced XpertFinancial is another player in this space:

<https://www.xpertfinancial.com/>

Glad to see more stabs at this. I've often wondered why there is no eBay for
securities offerings.

